# *new* Olight M2X-UT Javelot: 800+ meters throw on 1x18650!



## Capolini (Nov 6, 2014)

Vinh may have some competition!! lol!


----------



## Double Barrel (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

They sure did! ..it's not de-domed, it's customized.  


.


----------



## inetdog (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Double Barrel said:


> They sure did! ..it's not de-domed, it's customized.
> 
> 
> .


It can't be de-domed if they did not put the dome on in the first place!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I wonder how they talked Cree into that?...


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Saw talk over a XP-G2 HD led, on the facebook page of Lux-RC. There is a dome on that, but it's flat.


----------



## Norm (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



kj2 said:


> There is a dome on that, but it's flat.



I've never been interested in dedomed LEDs, but this obviously is still protected from the environment.

Norm


----------



## jorn (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I once tortured a modded sipik68 with a dedomed xpg. Used it under water, and filled the head with water (On purpose). So i had water flowing on a unprotected dedomed led, and what happened? Nothing. It kept running fine with the head filled with water. I dont think it needs mutch protection.


----------



## swan (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Very interesting-maybe they might have better luck with the horrible green or yellow tint shift that usually comes with dedoming.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

That is great, I hope Cree starts offering some LED products without domes from the factory. It is good to see a major manufacturer go this direction.


----------



## Double Barrel (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



inetdog said:


> It can't be de-domed if they did not put the dome on in the first place!



Hmm, true....but, I wonder if that's true. 
How's many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop? Maybe they will let the cat out of the bag.


.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

The M2X is listed over at BangGood. Including specs.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Capolini, where did you find this, anyway? I did not see anything on Olight's website about it.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



inetdog said:


> It can't be de-domed if they did not put the dome on in the first place!



Your right!! lol! It is a de-domed light that was NOT de-domed because Cree left the dome Off!!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Capolini, where did you find this, anyway? I did not see anything on Olight's website about it.



Same place kj2 mentioned,,,,,,BangGood,,,,,,,,,,,don't know how I ended up on there but eventually found this!

Edit: The *M3X[*2 X 18650]is my only stock light in my rotation! I love the light. This[*M2X]* baby brother will out throw it by ~200 yards with only 1 X 18650 and also put out 1020 lumens! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I will have to check their site out, thanks.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

http://img.banggood.com/images/upload/2014/11/SKU182262a.jpg

Olight M2X-UT (left) vs Fenix TK61 (right)





Fenix should de-dome their TK61 

Now on Olight's website: http://olightworld.com/product/m2x-utjavalot/?bc=5

810m of throw!

*Image tags removed from hot linked image - Norm*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This looks good, Olight.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Suddenly many other throwers seem to be outdated...


----------



## olemil (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This looks SWEET!!! Guess I should have waited buying the SR52, does this mean I will have to purchase another Olight???


----------



## Capolini (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I saw a Chinglish[!] translation of the specs/features of this light. It was hard to make out some of it. It said something like after 5 minutes it is reduced to ~ 60% output? I am not positive of this because of the distorted translation!

One would think this light must have a step down. How could it maintain 1020 lumens for the 1 hour run time they give it on max w/ just 1 X 18650?

My M3X is 2 X 18650 and does NOT have any regulation or step down on max. One of the reasons it is my only stock light in my rotation!

For the M2X it is still amazing that it can out throw the M3X by ~ 200 yards and have the same max lumen output! :thumbsup:I am guessing if it maintains the heat like the M3X it could probably get 40 minutes of max with a series of stepping back up! The M3X gets ~80 minutes on max.


----------



## Alex1234 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

looks just like a dedomed xml2 to me. i see no dome or flat dome of any kind... am i missing something. IMO customized means dedomed


----------



## Capolini (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Alex1234 said:


> looks just like a dedomed xml2 to me. i see no dome or flat dome of any kind... am i missing something. IMO customized means dedomed


 There is NO DOME on this light. Post #5 refers to something similar w/ a flat dome.
I talked to Craig at IS and he confirmed "No Dome" and assured me they will be getting this light!


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This light looks like it has the same U.I. as the M22, which I like. I wonder if the extender for the M3X works on this light allowing the use of two 18500's?


----------



## Blue Steel (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This looks like an awesome light. Good throw for a 1x 18650; also a reasonable price, I think. IS does have them for pre-order.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Blue Steel said:


> This looks like an awesome light. Good throw for a 1x 18650; also a reasonable price, I think. IS does have them for pre-order.


 
cool!


----------



## eff (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Interesting light. An M22 with a M3X head, and a custom XML2 led. 1020 lumen at 810m.
I'd really like to see a review to see how well it's performing.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



eff said:


> Interesting light. An M22 with a M3X head, and a custom XML2 led. 1020 lumen at 810m.
> I'd really like to see a review to see how well it's performing.


 Me too,hopefully selfbuilt will review it!


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Can 1 18650 put out over 1000 lumens? Isn't it usually 8aa's or 2 18650's to produce that much light?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



jimbo231 said:


> Can 1 18650 put out over 1000 lumens? Isn't it usually 8aa's or 2 18650's to produce that much light?



Easily done with an XM-L2


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



jimbo231 said:


> Can 1 18650 put out over 1000 lumens? Isn't it usually 8aa's or 2 18650's to produce that much light?



it will but not for long, it looks like it has the M22 driver with the UI and mode spacing so id assume it has the same run graph. 






this was SELFBUILTs review.......


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

even so with that impressive cd figure the throw is still going to smash many lights even with a mild stepdown like this, 
i am wondering on the LED availability and if anyone else will even be able to rival this for a while 
It is a nice surprise to see something made like this completely unexpected and upping the bar a notch .


----------



## Blue Steel (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Edit.


----------



## ven (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Nice find Roberto,looks like Olight may have been vinhdomized however they still have a way to go..............(internal upgrades etc etc too).

Still its a step in the right direction imo:thumbsup:


----------



## AZPops (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



ven said:


> Nice find Roberto,*looks like Olight may have been vinhdomized* however they still have a way to go..............(internal upgrades etc etc too).
> 
> Still its a step in the right direction imo:thumbsup:




Not sure if they've been vinhdomized, but if it's like my M3X. I'd bet it's going to Wayne to get the green tint removed! Nice light though, could replace my M3X. However, as mentioned, I'll have to ad the cost to send it to Wayne, so gotta think about it.

Pops


----------



## Capolini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



AZPops said:


> Not sure if they've been vinhdomized, but if it's like my M3X. I'd bet it's going to Wayne to get the green tint removed! Nice light though, could replace my M3X. However, as mentioned, I'll have to ad the cost to send it to Wayne, so gotta think about it.
> 
> Pops


 
My S10 and S20 have that Yellowish/Green tint. My M3X is a very Cool White! 

Since the M2X is w/out a dome it will definitely be warmer,,,,,,I am use to that w/ most of my lights being modded and de-domed!


----------



## torchflux (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Related: Luminus SBT series of emitters

In the technical description of several reviews, *selfbuilt* has shown and discussed design aspects of these (SBT-70/SBT-90) in comparison with each other and the SST-90.

Eagletac MX25L4 Turbo (SST-90, 4x18650/8xCR123A) Review

MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70 review (for a SST-90/SBT-70 comparison)

Skilhunt K30 SBT-90 review (for SST-90/SBT-90 comparison)

Olight SR95SUT review (for a SST-90/SBT-90/SBT-70 comparison)


anyway, as previously mentioned imho as an engineering design area particularly for (yes perhaps limited sales market overall...) 'thrower' flashlights or searchlights, optimum configuration of the LED emitter die and dome seems ? to have been thus far under-exploited. Considering that this is where the light itself emits from.


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Blue Steel said:


> This looks like an awesome light. Good throw for a 1x 18650; also a reasonable price, I think. IS does have them for pre-order.



What is IS? I wanna order one....


----------



## Capolini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



jimbo231 said:


> What is IS? I wanna order one....


 Illumination supply,,,,I will PM you with pertinent info!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

What battery will work on this light and Zebralight H600? Thanks.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> What battery will work on this light and Zebralight H600? Thanks.



I do not know about the zebralight. For the M2X-UT I am sure the Olight 18650 3400mAh and just about any other "button top" protected 18650. Usually lights that take only one battery will work with just about any quality "button top" 18650.Some will work w/ flat tops,that all depends on the light.


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Do you want to share your info.


Blue Steel said:


> I can actually get it down ~$15 cheaper than that and free shipping with their new promo.oo:


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Thanks. This could be my first throw light. It seems to be a step up from the Eagletac S200c2. It looks like it can tail stand, right?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



FlashKat said:


> Do you want to share your info.



I also have the info/ I will PM you!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> Thanks. This could be my first throw light. It seems to be a step up from the Eagletac S200c2. It looks like it can tail stand, right?



Yes, it tail stands just like my M3X! If the specs. are accurate, this light will out throw any light in its class and many above it,,,,,,,stock lights that is!


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Thanks Capolini... Even though I don't need another light I had to buy it :thumbsup:


Capolini said:


> I also have the info/ I will PM you!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



FlashKat said:


> Thanks Capolini... Even though I don't need another light I had to buy it :thumbsup:



Your welcome,,,,,,,,,but *Blue Steel *deserves the credit!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Wow. I don't need it, but i want it. What a beast.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thread Merge - Norm

Amazing compact thrower released:

http://olightworld.com/product/m2x-utjavelot/

















Official release now. Earlier discussed here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392351-Olight-Factory-de-domed-!


----------



## eff (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. I really do hope that Selfbuilt or another poster do a review on that light.
If I remember correctly, the M22, the model on which the M2X is based, could use 2 RCR123. I don't see them listed in the specs of the M2X.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 11, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Now on Olight's website: http://olightworld.com/product/m2x-utjavalot/?bc=5


----------



## RemcoM (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

How big, or better can i say...how small is this light, and does it has a deeper, and bigger reflector, than the Olight M3X?

Which has 70 kcD (i think), and the new M2X, has 168 kcD.

How can this thing throw so far? But i not like the reduced output, of 60 percent, after 5 minutes.


----------



## eff (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



RemcoM said:


> How big, or better can i say...how small is this light, and does it has a deeper, and bigger reflector, than the Olight M3X?
> 
> Which has 70 kcD (i think), and the new M2X, has 168 kcD.
> 
> How can this thing throw so far? But i not like the reduced output, of 60 percent, after 5 minutes.



That's because the light is using an XM-L2 led with a reduced dome.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 11, 2014)

Appears to use a dedomed XM-L2.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



RemcoM said:


> How big, or better can i say...how small is this light, and does it has a deeper, and bigger reflector, than the Olight M3X?
> 
> Which has 70 kcD (i think), and the new M2X, has 168 kcD.
> 
> How can this thing throw so far? But i not like the reduced output, of 60 percent, after 5 minutes.



It's de-domed. It has the same reflector as the M3X.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Does this light have some kind of battery level checker? This feature is useful and is a standard feature on many lights these days.


----------



## swan (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like a twisty head ui ?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you KJ75 ....and thanks for putting my link about this!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> Does this light have some kind of battery level checker? This feature is useful and is a standard feature on many lights these days.






They do NOT mention that on several sites that I looked . 

This is what I do with every light I get when I first get it. I do run time tests on "Max" indoors [tail stand]. Say it takes 10 minutes to get hot.........then I do 10 minute increments and check voltage[after 5 minutes of rest] after each increment. Add it all up and I have a pretty good idea how long I can run the light before batteries get to low.

I do have several[probably most] lights with low voltage warnings. They have never gotten to that point where the indicator came on because by doing these tests I know their limits and charge the batteries long before depletion. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRW3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Unless you are an LEO or MIL. illumination supply takes the cake on honoring those who serve in these capacities. I see bulk orders in the future:thumbsup:


----------



## TRW3 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

IE For newbs.. it does not have a bulb covering the LED (light emitting diode) itself. Increases surface brightness and intensifies the center focal point of the beam.


----------



## drummer132132 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think someone already asked but how does this light change modes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Capolini (Nov 12, 2014)

drummer132132 said:


> I think someone already asked but how does this light change modes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Click on the "Link" kj75 provided in post #1. ,Mostly the head and also the tail switch.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 12, 2014)

We should really merge these threads

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392351-Olight-Factory-de-domed-


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 13, 2014)

Ryp said:


> We should really merge these threads
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392351-Olight-Factory-de-domed-



I agree, preferably with the title of this thread kept intact.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ryp said:


> We should really merge these threads
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392351-Olight-Factory-de-domed-



At first, I missed that thread before I posted this one. I always do a search with a type number before I post a "news" thread.

Apology for the confusion guys...:shrug:


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 13, 2014)

It seems Olight take a step forward, in the same breath they take a step back. 
The reason I say this is because other manufacturer's have ~1000 lumen flashlights that last for 2 hours on a single 18650, why can't Olight get new/updated drivers? Why use outdated/unefficient drivers?
It seems that Olight are in a rush to release flashlights, 3 times in the last year....SR Mini, Baton series now this, all having updated versions released soon after, I'm guessing it's the same with the M2X This flashlight imm is not 100% finished.
Having said that, can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## kj2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Single 18650 and a 1000 lumens for 2 hours.. (Almost)impossible.


----------



## Luminater (Nov 13, 2014)

IMO , the graph for using 18650 look like this! (lazy draw




)


----------



## bjt3833 (Nov 13, 2014)

What are all of these single 18650 lights that can do over 1000 lumens for 2 hours because I really can't think of any offhand? Now if you count 800 as ~1000 maybe. Zebralight can barely do it with the PID adjustment and they're some of the most efficient that i know of. 



SureAddicted said:


> It seems Olight take a step forward, in the same breath they take a step back.
> The reason I say this is because other manufacturer's have ~1000 lumen flashlights that last for 2 hours on a single 18650, why can't Olight get new/updated drivers? Why use outdated/unefficient drivers?
> It seems that Olight are in a rush to release flashlights, 3 times in the last year....SR Mini, Baton series now this, all having updated versions released soon after, I'm guessing it's the same with the M2X This flashlight imm is not 100% finished.
> Having said that, can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 13, 2014)

Even thought the ZL may run 2 hours on the 1000-lumen setting, the output begins to sag very quickly due to the PID. So you don't really get 1000 lumens for very long.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 13, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> It seems Olight take a step forward, in the same breath they take a step back.
> The reason I say this is because other manufacturer's have ~1000 lumen flashlights that last for 2 hours on a single 18650, why can't Olight get new/updated drivers? Why use outdated/unefficient drivers?
> It seems that Olight are in a rush to release flashlights, 3 times in the last year....SR Mini, Baton series now this, all having updated versions released soon after, I'm guessing it's the same with the M2X This flashlight imm is not 100% finished.
> Having said that, can't wait for mine to arrive



Even with 100% efficient drivers, which don't exist, you can't get a true 1000+ OTF lumens off a single 18650 for over 1 hour. All the 1x18650 lights that can achieve 1000+ OTF are driving the LED at 3-3.5 amps. The highest capacity 18650 available is a Panasonic cell at 3600ma. That is not at a rate of 1C, however, but at a lower current draw. HKJ tested that cell at just under 3200ma with a 3 amp current draw. A 2 hour runtime with over 1000 OTF, with current LEDs, would require a battery with a capacity of 6500ma to 7000ma at a 3 amp draw rate. There are not even 26650 cells with this much capacity.


----------



## Scourie (Nov 13, 2014)

In my opinion, the Olight M22 regulation and UI is one of the best out there. 

Rob


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 13, 2014)

To all those who have quoted me...Zebralight have managed to pull it off (1100 lumens). Thrunite has managed those figures (going off selbuilt's results), I'm sure there are others.
With most lights, you're not getting max lumens for a long time.
The M2X is a rush job, it uses parts salvaged from other lights. Sorry, but where's the R&D in this light?
It's a frankenstein, no other way to put it.

EDIT...Going by the graph luminater provided, it does seem to last for 2 hrs to 50% using an 18650, Olight's figures are quoted using CR123's. That is one thing I didn't take into consideration, 18650s generally provide longer runtimes than CR123, big oversite on my part. I hope that graph is legit.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2014)

Scourie said:


> In my opinion, the Olight M22 regulation and UI is one of the best out there.
> 
> Rob


 
As far as the UI[Twisting the head] I totally disagree!! Twisting Heads are my least favorite way to change modes!

Even if I was NOT walking my Husky I would much rather push/click a button! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scourie (Nov 13, 2014)

The twist is to set primary output. Primary, max and strobe are then accessed via the forward clicky.

Even the latest and greatest Zebralight will only give you 700lm for 90 minutes. 

Rob


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2014)

Scourie said:


> The twist is to set primary output. Primary, max and strobe are then accessed via the forward clicky.
> 
> Rob


 Maybe your version is different! The ONLY way to change L/M/H is by twisting the head. 3 quick loosen/unloosen at the Tail cap will activate strobe. Strobe can also be activated by full press/ 2 half presses and full press[more pain in the A**!]via clicky.


----------



## Scourie (Nov 13, 2014)

On mine with primary set to low;

One click gives low. One quick press then click gives max. Two quick presses then click gives strobe.

Rob


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a lot of clicks and presses. 

On my Zebralight (from off): 

1. Click and hold for 1/2 second to Low
2. One quick click to Max
3. Two clicks to Medium
4. Three clicks to Strobe


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2014)

Scourie said:


> On mine with primary set to low;
> 
> One click gives low. One quick press then click gives max. Two quick presses then click gives strobe.
> 
> Rob




Your right,,,it can do that!

It is all preference. The light has to be OFF when you do that.I do not want to have to turn my light off to change mode! One of my walks there are cars on the road!



Also the light has 3 modes and you can only access Two this way! Way too complicated and too many clicks/twisting head ect.

How about the simple UI of the S10/S20? PRESS "ON" PRESS "OFF" PRESS AND HOLD TO CHANGE MODES,TWO QUICK CLICKS FOR STROBE! Much easier and better.

p.s. I sold the light to my Roommate and she uses it as a night light/lamp w/ the diffuser on!! Now we are talking!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> That's a lot of clicks and presses.
> 
> On my Zebralight (from off):
> 
> ...



Agreed,,,,,I have the SC62,,,,,,,Great light and simple to use!

p.s. you forgot #5!!!,,,4 quick clicks for "battery status"!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scourie (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got ZL's as well, my edc is a H600w. Still keep going back to the M22 though.

Rob


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 13, 2014)

What kind of tint can we expect from this light? I just received my second Olight i3s. Tint is super green on low and medium while white on high. Weird! The first i3s I had was the same way. I know it's not same the XML emitter in the UT, but still I am concerned of getting another green tinted light from Olight.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 13, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> What kind of tint can we expect from this light? I just received my second Olight i3s. Tint is super green on low and medium while white on high. Weird! The first i3s I had was the same way. I know it's not same the XML emitter in the UT, but still I am concerned of getting another green tinted light from Olight.



Who knows!! We will have to wait and see!!

I have about 14 modded lights, 12 of which are de-domed throwers. I know what to expect when I get them,A Beautiful warmer tint. I have no idea what a "No Dome" stock light will look like except that it will certainly be a warmer tint.


----------



## Norm (Nov 13, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> I agree, preferably with the title of this thread kept intact.


The thread title cannot be changed globally, the title of the first post can be changed. Doing that now. - Norm


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 14, 2014)

Norm said:


> The thread title cannot be changed globally, the title of the first post can be changed. Doing that now. - Norm


That's what I meant. Yay!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Well the run times may not be that great, but that throw is INSANE from a light overall a lot smaller than the TK61. Just wow.

The Fenix TK61 is only about 20 dollars more though (I was surprised the TK61 is now about 130 dollars on a lot of stores) so don't just buy this on impulse that it's a lot cheaper. Fenix has updated almost all of their larger lights in recent years so I bet there will be a TK61 version 2 like the TK75 emitter updates and such. Seeing that comparison beam shot on the first page of this thread makes me wonder why Fenix chickened out and never released the neutral TK61 they promised at first.

With this M2X-U2 many people including myself wouldn't have to get a whole set of 4 same age/brand 18650's if they already don't have a spare pair laying around. Apart from the greatly reduced run times the 1 18650 format is super convenient.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Capolini said:


> For the M2X it is still amazing that it can out throw the M3X by ~ 200 yards and have the same max lumen output! :thumbsup:



The more and more I think about that, the more it doesn't make sense, or Olight is holding off on something.
If you think about it, the M2X UT depending on where you buy it, is cheaper than the M3X, the SR52 and the SR95, its also more compact than said lights, it also throws the furthest. It seems sales will be taken away from those flashlights.

Have Olight shot themselves in the foot?
I'm glad it exists, I just don't understand the market strategy.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


> The more and more I think about that, the more it doesn't make sense, or Olight is holding off on something.
> If you think about it, the M2X UT depending on where you buy it, is cheaper than the M3X, the SR52 and the SR95, its also more compact than said lights, it also throws the furthest. It seems sales will be taken away from those flashlights.
> 
> Have Olight shot themselves in the foot?
> I'm glad it exists, I just don't understand the market strategy.



It would make sense for Olight to use this type of emitter now in their other thrower style lights or offer it as an option. Like you said, this will likely divert sales away from their other products for those in the market for a thrower. With the same drive current, the increase in candela of the same LED without a dome is usually about twice the amount vs. with dome. There will also usually be anywhere from 10% - 30% loss in OTF lumens without a dome.


----------



## eff (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


> The more and more I think about that, the more it doesn't make sense, or Olight is holding off on something.
> If you think about it, the M2X UT depending on where you buy it, is cheaper than the M3X, the SR52 and the SR95, its also more compact than said lights, it also throws the furthest. It seems sales will be taken away from those flashlights.
> 
> Have Olight shot themselves in the foot?
> I'm glad it exists, I just don't understand the market strategy.



Imho, maybe Olight wants to see if there's a big enough market for this kind of product. If it's the case, then creating a brand new light from the ground up, would cost too much in this scenario. It would be more cost effective to use parts from existing lights, for the new light, and then test the market with it.
If the M2X is successful I guess we'll get to see more lights of this kind (ie with dedomed led) in the future.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

If this light is a market test light why wouldn't they use the M3X head and body? A single 18650 body looks a little silly with a head that big, not to mention regulation and run times. The TK61, SR95 and even the SR52 are really a different class of light, so you can't really compare.


----------



## RemcoM (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Has the M2X, a head, you need twisting, to change all the modes?

Very unpractical. No, i not like that.


----------



## RemcoM (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Ryp said:


> It's de-domed. It has the same reflector as the M3X.



WOW! The first stock dedomed light. I think i want it


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I dont think theyve shot them selfs in the foot at all, its a compact far throwing light ideal for gun mount / hunting duties target finding. the SR52 has a more generally usable beem for well S & R . If it sells well maybe they will start selling two versions of each light and give us the choice ?


----------



## eff (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Taz80 said:


> If this light is a market test light why wouldn't they use the M3X head and body? A single 18650 body looks a little silly with a head that big, not to mention regulation and run times. The TK61, SR95 and even the SR52 are really a different class of light, so you can't really compare.



I have no idea regarding this. I guess You'll have to ask Olight directly.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Taz80 said:


> If this light is a market test light why wouldn't they use the M3X head and body? A single 18650 body looks a little silly with a head that big, not to mention regulation and run times. The TK61, SR95 and even the SR52 are really a different class of light, so you can't really compare.



I do not know about their marketing and reasoning. I will tell you I also have the M25C2vn. This light[M25C2][minus performance[265Kcd!] has the same size head and is 1/2" longer than the M2X-UT,,,,,basically the same sized lights. It does NOT look that bad/big. The pictures always seem to distort the lights in a way that makes them larger than they really are!


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Just wishful thinking, I run my M3X on 2 18500's and really like the size. Regardless of all of the above, I'm planing on buying the M2X as soon as Battery Junction gets them in stock.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Could this be made to use 2 18650's with an extender? If they do/will offer it? That would make a lot of sense. For a light that has TK61 output it sure could use a little more in the endurance department.


----------



## RCLumens (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Will be buying this one for sure! A stock light, readily available which is compact and can throw is very attractive. I'm figuring a light of this size isn;t going to be considered a full-fledged search light - hence the shorter run times because of one battery. I believe the folks at Olight set out to provide a light which can be clipped to your belt, readily available for super long distances. I think it's a great idea and have been looking for something in this form factor for quite some time. In speaking for myself, I like flashlights a lot, and have even tried a few customs and titaniums. Being able to re-configure a light and add a new led to offer a completely different light is smart engineering to me.


----------



## eff (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I did not see the possibility of running the M2X with 2 RCR123, in the specs. If I recall, it was possible to do that with the M22.
Did anyone try the M2X with 2 16340 ?


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*


----------



## Capolini (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


>



Thanks for the pictures. Wow,the M2X looks more intense than the SR52 as it should 164Kcd VS 84Kcd!:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice beamshots


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, I can't take the credit for shooting them beamshots.
Going by that image alone, looks like the M2X can throw for all its worth, ie a great distance.
In contrast, it makes the SR52 look like a flood light.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome *sureaddicted* thanks !


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This Show concerning Olight M2x is very impressiv.Must Have this torch ............
Ernst-Dieter


----------



## TRW3 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Looks to be a more intense center spot than sr52. Nice


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 17, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Thanks guys, I can't take the credit for shooting them beamshots.
> Going by that image alone, looks like the M2X can throw for all its worth, ie a great distance.
> In contrast, it makes the SR52 look like a flood light.



Indeed. The SR52 seems like a floody light here. But both are still in my wishlist. Btw, nice beamshots and thanks for sharing...


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,
I will post a review of this light very soon.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 17, 2014)

viperxp said:


> Hello,
> I will post a review of this light very soon.



Standing by...... lovecpf


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 17, 2014)

viperxp said:


> Hello,
> I will post a review of this light very soon.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 17, 2014)

For post #100,
Nice beamshot yes, but M2X UT tint is definitely greenish-yellowish in real life, SR52 beam is much whiter.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

gopajti said:


> For post #100,
> Nice beamshot yes, but M2X UT tint is definitely greenish-yellowish in real life, SR52 beam is much whiter.



I believe it and that is to be expected since the M2X-UT has NO dome on it! ALL my modded throwers are a warmer tint from being de-domed.


----------



## eff (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice pictures.
What's the distance from the light to the building ?


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

my review is up

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-XM-L2-Dedomed-18650-2xCR123A-810m-throw!!!)


----------



## swan (Nov 17, 2014)

gopajti said:


> For post #100,
> Nice beamshot yes, but M2X UT tint is definitely greenish-yellowish in real life, SR52 beam is much whiter.


 Yes out of 4 leds i have dedomed i doubled the cd but, i have not got a white one yet. Viperxp's beam shots seem to show the usual green tint shift.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Capolini said:


> I believe it and that is to be expected since the M2X-UT has NO dome on it! ALL my modded throwers are a warmer tint from being de-domed.



Green is warmer?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> Green is warmer?



Not always but it can be a side effect. Vinh told me my Fenix TK35vn may have a Greenish tint which is sometimes a trait of the Fenix reflectors in combination of a de-domed LED. However, it looks good to me. 

I am not worried about the tint of my M2X-UT,,,,,,,which will be arriving soon!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had a prototype for a bit. The throw and concentration on this thing are nuts. I've seen similar results from the custom guys, but never anything like this from a factory reflector light. I usually prefer flood over throw, but this light has been seeing a LOT of use from me lately. There's something special about a light that can effectively illuminate objects hundreds of yards away that still fits in your jacket pocket.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I've had a prototype for a bit. The throw and concentration on this thing are nuts. I've seen similar results from the custom guys, but never anything like this from a factory reflector light. I usually prefer flood over throw, but this light has been seeing a LOT of use from me lately. There's something special about a light that can effectively illuminate objects hundreds of yards away that still fits in your jacket pocket.



Can you remove the grip ring without exposing the O-rings like the M22?


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> Green is warmer?



I have lights that look warmer out side, on a white wall however they have a faint greenish tint. duno why ?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Can you remove the grip ring without exposing the O-rings like the M22?



Good question Ryp,,,I was thinking of the same thing!


----------



## gopajti (Nov 18, 2014)

_"Can you remove the grip ring without exposing the O-rings like the M22?"

_you can remove the grip ring easily, no need to remove o-rings

btw my photos
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-beamshots)&p=4545570&viewfull=1#post4545570


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

gopajti said:


> _"Can you remove the grip ring without exposing the O-rings like the M22?"
> 
> _you can remove the grip ring easily, no need to remove o-rings
> 
> ...




Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,

We don't want to REMOVE O'Rings,,,we are asking will they be EXPOSED like they are on the M22 when you take the cigar ring off?


----------



## gopajti (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Ryp (Nov 18, 2014)

gopajti said:


>



Ahh, too bad. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

that o ring dosnt do anything but hold the grip ring, you could just take that off as well, for a clean looking light .


----------



## RCLumens (Nov 18, 2014)

Does it have a clip like the m3x? If not, does anyone know if you can buy a spare that would fit?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> that o ring dosnt do anything but hold the grip ring, you could just take that off as well, for a clean looking light .



Its main purpose is for water resistance/proofing! If you do that your water proofing is in jeopardy!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 18, 2014)

With any luck, they introduce a 2x18650 body down the line, since 8.4V is already supported. My buddies and I were just looking for a good long-range light, preferably with an interface that both provides momentary, and does not progress the light mode with each press. This one nails that!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

*I TALKED TO CRAIG FROM ILLUMNS AND HE CONFIRMED THAT THE EXTENSION FOR THE M3X WILL NOT WORK FOR THE M2X*.*SO UNLESS SOMEONE CUSTOMIZES IT, IT WILL REMAIN 1 X 18650 AND STAY COMPACT AS IT IS INTENDED!*


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

*HERE IS A GREAT CLOSE UP OF THE LED :thumbsup:*


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Its main purpose is for water resistance/proofing! If you do that your water proofing is in jeopardy!



hello, theres two orings one the tailcap sits on for waterproofness. one just sits under the grip ring and does nothing else. please look at the photos again. the tail is fully tightened down just leaving the one gripring oring exposed ( which does nothing ) you can take it off


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> hello, theres two orings one the tailcap sits on for waterproofness. one just sits under the grip ring and does nothing else. please look at the photos again. the tail is fully tightened down just leaving the one gripring oring exposed ( which does nothing ) you can take it off




ok,it is hard for me to see that!! Mine is being shipped today.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine too. The UI is not bad, I guess. You basically set it at the head and use the tail cap clicky to operate with one hand. Otherwise, it's a two-hand operation at the head. If set at low, you lose the medium. If set at medium, you lose the low. That's what I understand.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Capolini said:


> *HERE IS A GREAT CLOSE UP OF THE LED :thumbsup:*


Not all of them are perfect:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/35684#comment-680566


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

Someone who already got one,his thoughts:



I'm finding myself liking it more and more.
At first the twisty action required at the head to change modes was kinda bothersome...I can't change modes one handed. But the more I mess with it the more I like it. The driver is actually quite sophisticated and well regulated. The body of the light is small, as befitting a single 18650 light. But the head is the size of an HD2010, with an even larger reflector than the 2010 due to a thinner bezel. It's a very decent thrower, holding current lower than I would have thought but still putting the light downrange.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



phantom23 said:


> Not all of them are perfect:
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/35684#comment-680566


 I saw that,if we look hard enough we can find imperfection.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

So is this truly custom then? We won't be seeing these types of dedomed xm-l2's in a lot of other lights unless those makers do it themselves? Or did these already dedomed emitters come straight from cree?

I like this light a lot, but don't like lights that incorporate twisting the head to change modes. Do you think we'll see more super compact super throwers coming out soon? Wasn't the M22 Warrior one of the first 1 18650 lights to get almost 1k lumens? Is this sort of the same thing happening with this light--- but with small throwers?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



martinaee said:


> Or did these already dedomed emitters come straight from cree?



From the link phantom posted "The emitter has some dome material under one of the bond wires, so I'm gonna say Olight took the domes off."


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



martinaee said:


> .....Do you think we'll see more super compact super throwers coming out soon? Wasn't the M22 Warrior one of the first 1 18650 lights to get almost 1k lumens? Is this sort of the same thing happening with this light--- but with small throwers?



I think this light will set the trend for future stock dedomed, compact throwers. I, for one, would love to see a dedomed SC62w/H600w.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Got one coming my way ....


----------



## Capolini (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



phantom23 said:


> Not all of them are perfect:
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/35684#comment-680566



Lol! Did I say ALL of them are perfect?!

What does it matter if it does NOT affect the beam profile?? Which it does not or Dale[where you got the pic.] would have mentioned it in his review!!


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Looks slightly rotated to me, but not off-center in any significant way. I wouldn't be concerned, and I'm pretty obsessive.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

There aren't that many videos of this light on youtube yet. I only found one that was basically just a beamshot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFWw7CIvUL8

He's speaking vietnamese and he's basically saying that the building is 500 metres away and he can clearly make out the window frames with the light.

I can't wait to see better quality beamshot videos of this light!


----------



## DBCstm (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

While this is a well built light, the 2.97A current draw is a bit surprising, or not (for a factory light) It fits the hand well, will slip into warm up pants front pocket, and yet still puts an insane amount of light downrange. 

I'm not very good at leaving well enough alone, so mine now does 278.75Kcd with 1435 lumens, 6.37A current draw. No, it's not stock anymore. The stock emitter is one of the new variants from Cree that has significantly higher Vf, which limits amp draw from a single cell. Best I got in near direct drive from a Sony C5 was 4.34A with the stock emitter. (not stock driver) Even at that, it was still making 1197 lumens and doing a very respectable job putting light down range at some 264Kcd. Perhaps I should have left well enough alone with a resistor mod to the stock driver and 3.56A at the emitter, but that head twisty mode change thing is not for me. 

Y'all enjoy your lights, it's a nice one for sure and quite capable right out of the box. 






At 97 yds.





At 610 yds, to the white horse barn.





A quick look under the hood.


----------



## Alex1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

i have an m25c2vn direct drive that does 300kcd at about 5 amps or so. how are you getting over 6 amps from one cell ?

also im a little confused by your lux numbers. how are you only getting an additional 14,000cd with a 238 lumen increase ? should be a lot more


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I just got mine tonight and wow! Great throw in a nice tight beam. It has a problem though. When on the lowest mode, it flickers and varies in beam brightness. Really random... sometimes just a tad, then after a few seconds it may dim by half, then it will actually go off for a split second. Or it will flicker like a candle. It pretty much acts like an old incandescent lamp bulb that has a failing filament, but only on low mode. It either doesn't do it on med and high, or the brightness at those levels is high enough that I can't see it. I am bummed. I really don't want to have to bother with sending it back.


----------



## bright star (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Hmmm.. was really wanting this light. I think il wait for more feedback oo:


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



jeff400650 said:


> I just got mine tonight and wow! Great throw in a nice tight beam. It has a problem though. When on the lowest mode, it flickers and varies in beam brightness. Really random... sometimes just a tad, then after a few seconds it may dim by half, then it will actually go off for a split second. Or it will flicker like a candle. It pretty much acts like an old incandescent lamp bulb that has a failing filament, but only on low mode. It either doesn't do it on med and high, or the brightness at those levels is high enough that I can't see it. I am bummed. I really don't want to have to bother with sending it back.



Sorry to hear that. I know how you feel! Six months ago I had Two lights fail in less than a week! 

Where did you get it? Mine comes in a few hours.I got it from Illumns.

Hopefully someone on here can give you a few ideas to possibly remedy the situation. It sucks when we have to send something back especially when we have looked forward to its arrival.

I have One thought.I have been told that The tail switch can be used for L/H/Strobe or M/H/Strobe. Try starting it off in Low,,,then turn it off. Then turn it on again and use the clicky/tail switch to switch modes instead of turning the head. It may be a long shot but you never know! Good luck.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I got the light about an hour ago! Can't wait until dark. It almost feels and looks like one of my modded lights! I am sure it will perform relatively close to the ones of its same size!

Long story short. After talking to Craig from Illumns and now that I have the light, I found that the tail caps are NOT compatible but the ENTIRE body of the M3X WILL fit connected to the M2X head!! 

There is no reason for me to buy an extension now. To be honest, I like how compact it is and I am going to use it as is!

My LED is VERY clean!!The bond wires are not even bent slightly! Looks like the one I posted earlier which Calvin took! So I will repost that along w/ Two pics. I took of The M2X-UT and his older Brother. Notice that I was multi-tasking!! I was doing run time tests as you will see the M2X-UT is on!

Just a quick comment on that. I did 5 minute intervals[According to the graph, I believe that is when step down starts] let the light rest a few minutes, checked the voltage and repeated the process. *Tail standing w/ no fan.

AFTER 30 MINUTES WITH 5 MINUTE INCREMENTS[AND REST] THE VOLTAGE WAS 3.74V. THE LIGHT NEVER EVEN GOT CLOSE TO HOT. Temp. is 62F on my loft.That is pretty impressive. I expect ~40 minutes of close to max output w/ 1 x 18650!:thumbsup:


*
*
















*


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

You should take a picture of the M3X body on the M2X head.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Cool. Any flickering on low mode like mine?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

ok,,,,,,,,,I will take that pic. RYP! Give me a half hour to finish my run time test!

No flickering in any mode.

For me,I do NOT need an extension!! I always use 2 lights on my ~70 minute walk. At 48 minutes of max [5 min. increments] this light is still bright and the voltage is *3.58V!* :twothumbs


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I have been playing with mine for about 30min. How do I say this? I don't like it. The UI sucks -- the worst I have encountered. I thought I could change the modes by using the tail switch. But that is not the case. You can momentarily tap it to change the modes. But once the tail switch is pressed/clicked, changing mode now requires a head twist. Mode change without turning the light off first is only possible if the light was turned on at the preset mode. In other words, if the light was set to start on "low", and you decide to tap through to get to "high" and turn it on "high" with a click, now that "high" is locked in. You can't change modes without turning the light off first. 

Also, the top/head heavy design makes it with difficult to activate the switch using the cigar technique.

Why would you want to operate this light using the cigar techniques? Because the tactical grip is difficult to use as well. The thing that makes this light able to tail stand also makes it difficult to press the switch.

I could go on and on. But the point is no matter how bright or far a light throws, if it's not easy to use then it's not that great a light.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

To Capolini, good, no flicker. It looks and feels good in the hand, doesn't it? You will be impressed tonight. Although I have to say that the narrowly focused beam seems almost more of a novelty than a really useful tool. I like it, and I'm glad I got one, but in actual use last night out walking the dogs, it was harder to keep track of them and harder on the eyes than if I used the T40CS Plus or SRT7 with their wider beams. It would not be the best one and only light to take for long walks.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Here is Ryp's request. *M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THIS WAY. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT.

Other picture has the SR52vn for size comparison.PHOTOS ARE NOT THAT GOOD!At least you get the size differential!

*Twisting the head is my least favorite UI. I like side button/switch the best followed by control ring. Being that I am on hiking trails I use the light on MAX 90% OF THE TIME. Even w/ a dog I can change modes strictly by the head,pain sometimes but again, for me the light is on Max most of the time so it is not an issue.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



jeff400650 said:


> To Capolini, good, no flicker. It looks and feels good in the hand, doesn't it? You will be impressed tonight. Although I have to say that the narrowly focused beam seems almost more of a novelty than a really useful tool. I like it, and I'm glad I got one, but in actual use last night out walking the dogs, it was harder to keep track of them and harder on the eyes than if I used the T40CS Plus or SRT7 with their wider beams. It would not be the best one and only light to take for long walks.



I agree it is not your best Dog walking light! However, my Husky is never off leash and the high powered throwers I have all have enough peripheral light and also have tight beams which is by design. My favorite and best light is my Modded TK75vn KT!! 3300 OTF LUMENS AND 341Kcd!! It lights up hundreds of yards of the trail!!!

I walk strictly on hiking trails. I always have at least Two lights w/ me. I have 14 modded lights, all of which are throwers and dedomed except for two! Again, for practical purposes and use, throwers are not your typical dog walking light and I am not your typical conventional guy,,,I am unorthodox!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Thanks for the picture, Cap!


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Nov 21, 2014)

After the k40vn nd sr52vn this will be my biggest thrower...to be honest if it only had the one mode ot would be fine I like have small floody torch and a thrower just to see how far I can see....used go for a walk with a k40vn and ......a atomAA love the contrast when switching between them..


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

lightmyfire13 said:


> After the k40vn nd sr52vn this will be my biggest thrower...to be honest if it only had the one mode ot would be fine I like have small floody torch and a thrower just to see how far I can see....used go for a walk with a k40vn and ......a atomAA love the contrast when switching between them..


 I agree with having this light DD/Single mode! That is what my M25C2vn XML2 U3 IS!! My TX25C2vn V3 XPG2 is also single mode,,,,,,that is on its way!

This should compliment them well! *K40vn ~400Kcd, SR52vn ~255Kcd and the M2X ~164Kcd!

*The K40vn is in my rotation tonight. I am also bring the S200C2vn~ 122Kcd for comparisons w/ the M2X-UT!


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Capolini said:


> Here is Ryp's request. *M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THIS WAY. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT.
> 
> Other picture has the SR52vn for size comparison.PHOTOS ARE NOT THAT GOOD!At least you get the size differential!
> 
> *Twisting the head is my least favorite UI. I like side button/switch the best followed by control ring. Being that I am on hiking trails I use the light on MAX 90% OF THE TIME. Even w/ a dog I can change modes strictly by the head,pain sometimes but again, for me the light is on Max most of the time so it is not an issue.



:wow:!!!! Very  lights Capolini!


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, Capolini.
Didn't realise up until now, seems like the M3X has a slightly larger reflector. I wonder what that could throw had it used a domeless LED.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Didn't realise up until now, seems like the M3X has a slightly larger reflector.



It's actually just deeper.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Thanks for the pics, Capolini.
> Didn't realise up until now, seems like the M3X has a slightly larger reflector. I wonder what that could throw had it used a domeless LED.



Your welcome. Good observation!! Dale who is on here[post #165] and BLF was thinking the same thing. 

This will save me typing! Here was my reply/explanation to him:

I just checked,,,,,,the emitter is NOT any deeper inside the head.They seem to be exactly the same in that regard. The M3X has a few more fins on it and the head itself has more depth/length to it making it bigger.The circumference of the heads are the same and so is the reflector. I hope I explained that all right! I guess I could have said the reflectors are the same! :laughing:


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> I have been playing with mine for about 30min. How do I say this? I don't like it. The UI sucks -- the worst I have encountered. I thought I could change the modes by using the tail switch. But that is not the case. You can momentarily tap it to change the modes. But once the tail switch is pressed/clicked, changing mode now requires a head twist. Mode change without turning the light off first is only possible if the light was turned on at the preset mode. In other words, if the light was set to start on "low", and you decide to tap through to get to "high" and turn it on "high" with a click, now that "high" is locked in. You can't change modes without turning the light off first.
> 
> Also, the top/head heavy design makes it with difficult to activate the switch using the cigar technique.
> 
> ...



It's a tactical oreintated light, not an edc light. With tac lights, you really only want one output, high. I've bought every model of the M2 series, I find them to be near perfect for it's intended purpose.
It has great ergo's to use inconjunction with a firearm, you can't say that about most flashlights. You don't need to change modes while identifying a threat or hazard, you want high output everytime you hit the switch.
I admit that the flashlight isn't balanced, but not to the point where it's easily noticeable or could intefere with operations. The grip is as comfy as all previous models of the M2 series.
You don't buy a light of this calibre to use on low mode, a thrower has no use for a low mode, as on the M3X, it's only 2 mode.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 21, 2014)

Capolini said:


> I hope I explained that all right! I guess I could have said the reflectors are the same! :laughing:



Thanks for claifying.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is the M25C2vn [~ 300Kcd] and the M2X-UT!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


> It's a tactical oreintated light, not an edc light. With tac lights, you really only want one output, high. I've bought every model of the M2 series, I find them to be near perfect for it's intended purpose.
> It has great ergo's to use inconjunction with a firearm, you can't say that about most flashlights. You don't need to change modes while identifying a threat or hazard, you want high output everytime you hit the switch.
> I admit that the flashlight isn't balanced, but not to the point where it's easily noticeable or could intefere with operations. The grip is as comfy as all previous models of the M2 series.
> You don't buy a light of this calibre to use on low mode, a thrower has no use for a low mode, as on the M3X, it's only 2 mode.



Yeah, I have come to accept this light for what it is. I find the low useful indoors actually. I wish it was lower. Also wish the hot spot was maybe 50% bigger. I would definitely give up some throw for a bigger hot spot.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

This is information I exchanged with another flashlight enthusiast. I am saving time of rewriting it by copy/paste!
I have a lot of experience with condensation under the lens!! It does NOT concern me because I have the solution!!!
*________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ME
*I will try to be succinct! I had a minor issue with mine that I have A LOT of experience with!This happened so much with my TK75 before I found a solution w/ help! Last summer2013​ I started a thread about it.
I am not concerned it was just a bit of a bummer for the first time I used a light.
With in 5 minutes condensation formed under the lens and was there until I shut the light off. It absolutely affected the beam profile and blocked out about 70% of the light right around the hot spot.It was ~27F Outside.
Mr. M2X is now in quarantine like many of my lights have been. SOLUTION: SILICA Gel treatment!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*HIM
*
Wow, with almost 80 lights in my collection I've never had that happen. Ok, never being a bad choice of words. I froze a light in the deep freeze at 0ºF overnight and then took it out and used it. Frost and haze was present on the Outside, but not on the inside.
The light is o-ring sealed against water intrusion, so the only way a haze or condensation could form on the inside of the lens is if the light is assembled under extremely humid conditions, trapping moisture inside. I guess if you open a light up and it's extremely humid (I would think it would have to be very very bad!) it might have moisture present inside when you reassemble it. I've never seen that happen though.
Strange stuff*.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ME
*
That [moisture gets inside at factory during assembly] has been the case almost every time. Every light that I have had that had a condensation issue started w/ the FIRST time I used it. It did NOT matter what time of the year it was ,,summer, winter ect.
-Silica gel treatment is the solution.I put a packet in the battery tube. For smaller lights like the M2X, I take apart into 3 pieces and seal it in a Tupperware container!
-The lights are NOT hermetically sealed. If they were, silica gel treatment would NOT work!
-Once in awhile condensation will form again because they are NOT hermetically sealed. That is rare and again the silica gel eradicates it.
-I also believe extremely cold Outside temps[it was 27F last night and 17F now!] along with intense heat created by these high powered lights can contribute to it. Hence: Your freezer example!
If your interested this thread covers EVERYTHING with some repetition because of people chiming in w/out reading others responses!! That happens on most threads with some length!
Link below:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368925-TK-75-quot-Con…
P.S. I ended each post with the same little quote!!.After few months I got rid of it!]

I have had it happen w/ about 6 or 7 lights. I gained experience with this and it has not become an issue. If it happens to you, no worries! The answer is in my extensive thread and this post!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


> It's a tactical oreintated light, not an edc light. With tac lights, you really only want one output, high. I've bought every model of the M2 series, I find them to be near perfect for it's intended purpose.
> It has great ergo's to use inconjunction with a firearm, you can't say that about most flashlights. You don't need to change modes while identifying a threat or hazard, you want high output everytime you hit the switch.
> I admit that the flashlight isn't balanced, but not to the point where it's easily noticeable or could intefere with operations. The grip is as comfy as all previous models of the M2 series.
> You don't buy a light of this calibre to use on low mode, a thrower has no use for a low mode, as on the M3X, it's only 2 mode.



Agree completely. For this light, the most important part of the UI is that: 1. I can half-press for momentary, and 2. the light always come on in a predictable mode (in my case, I'll put it on high and leave it there). The fact that it uses head twists, possibly the worst mode progression mechanism ever conceived by man, is mostly a non-issue for me for this type of light. That said, I also don't envision using this light with firearm (at least not one that I can hold with one hand), don't need something that throws hundreds of yards for that, so I would have been fine with a switch mounted near the head, but again, small potatoes.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I am finding this light useful around the house. Ceiling bounce on the lowest mode provide enough light to do many tasks such as taking a shower and preparing food. The narrow beam and small and dim spill make it the best light to look at things (from a distance) in the attic, under the bed, etc. If you are around other people, this beam profile is less likely to annoy others compared to a wider beam profile. Anyway, it's gonna be my car light right next to me.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Someone uploaded a video of the M2X vs an M3X.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Thanks for the Video.

That is what they look like! The M3X is a very cool white and the M2X is a warmer tint,a bit Yellowish/Green.

I have many lights w/ contrasting tints. When you put them side by side like this guy did it is REALLY noticeable. When your just using One, even though you know it may be warmer/cooler tint, your eyes adjust and it is not a big deal...at least for me it is not!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I prefer the bigger hot spot of the M3X. Thanks for link.


----------



## ven (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I must admit the M2X is far more concentrated but thats where it ends for me,the M3X wipes the floor in tint and prefer the hot spot size(more useful for me) imo,just prefer it by a long way.............(just my opinion) but know to avoid the M2X .


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Tint on mine is nicer than what the video shows. Just wish the hot spot is about 50% bigger. Now my biggest complaint about this light is the sharp edges at the tail cap. They dig into my thumb painfully. I think my thumbs will develop callouses from using this light. Despite the shortcomings, it is now my tactical light at home and in car.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Capolini said:


> When your just using One, even though you know it may be warmer/cooler tint, your eyes adjust and it is not a big deal...at least for me it is not!



I'm the same way with my Surefire E2D Defender Ultra.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I have both lights for people who have not been following the thread!!

I watched the video again and it does NOT do either light justice. The video is too dark. Both lights have much more peripheral light than the video indicated!

For people not familiar with modded lights that are de-domed,,,,the hot spot is ALWAYS going to be smaller/tighter than a domed light.Also, depending on the light, hot spots for these modded de domed lights also vary in size.

I have at least 9 or 10 De domed throwers and I am use to it,,,,,so that make some difference.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> Tint on mine is nicer than what the video shows. Just wish the hot spot is about 50% bigger. Now my biggest complaint about this light is the sharp edges at the tail cap. They dig into my thumb painfully. I think my thumbs will develop callouses from using this light. Despite the shortcomings, it is now my tactical light at home and in car.



My SC62 has slightly sharp edges where I took the clip off. Not much of a clip person except for my D25C2vn,a petite and powerful light!

Anyway , I got a file and filed the semi sharp edges where the clip was.


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I actually like my M2X-UT with the tight spot, and the LED color is exactly what I was expecting.
Overall the size, feel, and operation is great.
I can guarantee if Vinh modified this light before Olight did the response would be the opposite of what I am reading here, and you would be willing to pay twice as much.


----------



## ven (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I do agree when lights are compared next to each other as i have witnessed it too Roberto/FlashKat ,i remember my x3vn being very yellow when tested,on its own fine!! (as with many lights compared next to each other,i find my eyes adjust and exaggerate the tint)

So yes,not fair comparison on vid,just the comment threw me with the "Thats what they look like!" If they dont then i take it back:thumbsup: however i still prefer a larger hot spot over a narrow one.

I should know by now unless you actually see it by eye its very hard to judge tint,you can only get a rough idea from pics or vids:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



FlashKat said:


> I can guarantee if Vinh modified this light before Olight did the response would be the opposite of what I am reading here, and you would be willing to pay twice as much.



This.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



FlashKat said:


> I actually like my M2X-UT with the tight spot, and the LED color is exactly what I was expecting.
> Overall the size, feel, and operation is great.
> I can guarantee if Vinh modified this light before Olight did the response would be the opposite of what I am reading here, and you would be willing to pay twice as much.


 
I don't know if you can compare this light to "If" Vinh modded it.It is not a fair comparison because Vinh does a lot more than Dedoming the LED. The main reason he would get a better reaction is because he would Boost the amps, Improve the heat sinking if needed[usually is] and put PDT LED in which would improve the tint.

For his own personal reasons and preference he told me he is modding the Two he got[samples] but NOT doing a run on these.

As far as the M2X-UT goes, I do not have any complaints. I got a remarkable deal and know what to expect from a "Domeless" light!


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

It's all perception. Even if Vinh did not make any changes people would still give a positive review.


Capolini said:


> I don't know if you can compare this light to "If" Vinh modded it.It is not a fair comparison because Vinh does a lot more than Dedoming the LED. The main reason he would get a better reaction is because he would Boost the amps, Improve the heat sinking if needed[usually is] and put PDT LED in which would improve the tint.
> 
> For his own personal reasons and preference he told me he is modding the Two he got[samples] but NOT doing a run on these.
> 
> As far as the M2X-UT goes, I do not have any complaints. I got a remarkable deal and know what to expect from a "Domeless" light!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



FlashKat said:


> It's all perception. Even if Vinh did not make any changes people would still give a positive review.



I am one who speaks my mind! I am not one of his minions! Sure, some of his followers think he can do nothing wrong. That has caused me heated debates and some problems on his threads!

I don't see this light as getting a negative response. It is about preferences. 

If people are complaining about the tint, they either are not familiar w/ domeless lights or may be comparing it to something they like better.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



ven said:


> however i still prefer a larger hot spot over a narrow one.



Erm...the hotspot is large when illuminating subjects at 50 metres and over.
Which idiot would buy a customized thrower to use as a general purpose light, to light up subjects a few yards away?
This thread is a clear representation of people not researching and finding out the hard way.
At least Olight has the balls to be adventurous and creative...which other manufacturer does that, the majority just copy each other.

This light has the UT designation, why are people buying this light and giving it a bad wrap when they dont need an ultra thrower?
Just because Olight make it, does not mean you have to go out and buy it.
I don't think many realise that the SR95 UT also uses a domeless LED. The majority of decdicated throwers have tight beams, this is nothing new.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

I am that idiot. A few yards? How about 30 feet? How about ceiling bounce it to take a shower in the bathroom or preparing food in the kitchen? That's how I have used this light in addition to looking at things far away. There are lots of general purpose uses for this light. Don't let narrow mindedness destroy your thinking.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> I am that idiot.



I wasn't referring to anyone specific in this thread.



davidt1 said:


> How about ceiling bounce it to take a shower in the bathroom or preparing food in the kitchen?.




I'm more inclined to use a light switch indoors, but that's just me...I know, weird huh.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



SureAddicted said:


> I wasn't referring to anyone specific in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thinks it is a watse to use this 800 lumens olight flashlight indoor,it can performances well in the outside


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*

Mine gets sent back to Andrew & Amanda tomorrow for exchange because of it's faulty, flickering low mode.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



magicstone12 said:


> I thinks it is a watse to use this 800 lumens olight flashlight indoor,it can performances well in the outside



This light has 3 modes. The lowest modes is listed at 20lm. That's what I use indoor for non-tactical purposes. 

By your reasoning small lights that can produce 1000lm such as the Zebralight SC62 and many others are a waste to use indoor, yes?

Just because a light has the word "tactical" on it, does that mean I can only use outdoors or attached to a gun? Lumens are lumens. Many new lights that can produce 1000lm or more also have moonlight modes. Those moonlight modes are there to make the lights more versatile indoors or outdoors, "tactical" or general use.

Similarly, the low mode on my M2X is there to make this light more versatile. But jeez I can't use it indoor because it's a "tactical" light. It's the only light I have with me in my hand as I walk down a dark hall way in the middle night. What do I do? It can't use it because it's a "tactical" light. Oh, no what to do!


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> This light has 3 modes. The lowest modes is listed at 20lm. That's what I use indoor for non-tactical purposes.
> 
> By your reasoning small lights that can produce 1000lm such as the Zebralight SC62 and many others are a waste to use indoor, yes?
> 
> ...



LOL

I think tactical now means its black?



I do disagree with "Lumens are Lumens" in the used context though, as a 100 watt light bulb's 1,800 lumens do not look like a spotlight's 1,800 lumens, even though they are both 1,800 lumens.

If your position is that the spotlight pattern (Throw pattern) is OK for your indoor use, and you are happy with it, then it IS OK for you, regardless of why.

If your position is that you are UNHAPPY with the way the light is distributed (Throw pattern), then it is NOT OK for you, regardless of why.


In the thread above, I see people arguing about whether a throw pattern is best indoors, and, essentially some are saying it works for them, and others are saying it doesn't work for them. They are both right of course.


Generally, MOST people prefer a floody beam indoors, as at close ranges (Less than 50 meters for example), a throwy light can glare too much to be as useful as a floody beam would have been in the same circumstances. IE: The tight pattern concentrates the light in a small area, so that its harder to see everything at once. The floody pattern shows everything at once.


So, if a floody zebra floods a room with 1,000 L, it looks like you turned on the room lights...you see the entire room. If a tight throw light with 1,000 L goes on, you see a bright dot of light...and some scattered peripheral light on stuff.

So its not that you CAN'T use a throw patterned light indoors, its just that a floody light tends to do a better job when at ranges more in line with the sub-50 meter end of things. The exceptions are where you need to see into a tight space or down a long corridor or crawl space/chase, into equipment, etc....but if you want to take a shower during a power outage, a bounced flood works better than a bounced thrower, even if both "work".


----------



## Ryp (Nov 24, 2014)

If anyone has an Olight M22 as well as the M2X, side-by-side pictures as well as beamshots would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



Capolini said:


> My SC62 has slightly sharp edges where I took the clip off. Not much of a clip person except for my D25C2vn,a petite and powerful light!
> 
> Anyway , I got a file and filed the semi sharp edges where the clip was.



I don't really want to file off the finish. For now I have settled for some foam and duct tape -- no more tailstanding but no blister on my thumbs either. The other poster was right about some people not doing their homework before purchasing this light. I should have done my homework on its ergonomics. Sadly this kind of thing is rarely mentioned in the fan club reviews.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Cool.....


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Olight Factory de-domed?!*



davidt1 said:


> I don't really want to file off the finish. For now I have settled for some foam and duct tape -- no more tailstanding but no blister on my thumbs either. The other poster was right about some people not doing their homework before purchasing this light. I should have done my homework on its ergonomics. Sadly this kind of thing is rarely mentioned in the fan club reviews.



Whatever works! My SC62 is a much smaller light and I barely had to file anything which can hardly be noticed. I could understand why you would not want to file the M2X. 

I just checked mine[as I took a pic. w/ M22 for Ryp] and the tail cap edges are fine,they are rounded enough.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> If anyone has an Olight M22 as well as the M2X, side-by-side pictures as well as beamshots would be greatly appreciated.




Here is the picture. My camcorder struggles w/ wall shots and is a no go for beam shots.!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2014)

OT from the "OP"!

Had to post this pic.! Capo "The Boss" when he was 9 weeks w/ my friend!

For you Dog lovers u can check out a thread I started about a year ago! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377557-WHAT-BREED-AND-HOW-MANY-DOGS-POOCHES!!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 25, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Here is the picture. My camcorder struggles w/ wall shots and is a no go for beam shots.!



Great, thanks! The M2X is not as large as I originally thought (which is a good thing).


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Great, thanks! The M2X is not as large as I originally thought (which is a good thing).



Your welcome. The M2X IS 6.4" and the M22 IS 5.7",~ 3/4" Difference.


Capo will be happy tomorrow,,we are getting 4" to 6" of Snow.


----------



## UAStack (Nov 25, 2014)

Well thanks to all the talk here and finding a good deal ordered one! This will be my first thrower, figured I should have one thrower in my little collection  

Sorry if I missed this but has anyone tried a diffuser on it?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Capolini (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the video! Now can you translate that please? What were his results?!

He seemed to be too close for an accurate test anyway. I was told by people who test these lights that THROWERS need there beam collimated for a more accurate reading. They suggest at least 10m, 15m or more is even better. 

1m, 3m or 5m is too close for an accurate reading for "throwers". He did not seem to be too far away.

I know Justin uses 8m. I believe that is mostly because of lack of room.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 7, 2014)

FYI... I dropped mine on concrete from the top of my washing machine, and it held up with a minor ding on the tailcap. I was sure the lens would have cracked, but it is good to go.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 8, 2014)

That's good to know, I guess it has the same rubber glass protection ring that my m22 has. It is c shaped and the glass sits right in there, with no metal contact.


----------



## andreas0401 (Dec 8, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Thanks for the video! Now can you translate that please? What were his results?!
> 
> He seemed to be too close for an accurate test anyway. I was told by people who test these lights that THROWERS need there beam collimated for a more accurate reading. They suggest at least 10m, 15m or more is even better.
> 
> ...



He measured on a meter.
His result was 110,000 lux. But his meter is working only
to 100,000 lux.
So the value is incorrect.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 8, 2014)

andreas0401 said:


> He measured on a meter.
> His result was 110,000 lux. But his meter is working only
> to 100,000 lux.
> So the value is incorrect.



Thanks,,,I could tell it would be incorrect by how far away he was!

Anyway,mine is now a *M2Xvn DD Single mode W/ A DEDOMED XML2 U3* *~ 270Kcd :thumbsup:*


----------



## Capolini (Dec 8, 2014)

*My M2X Stock On Left VS My New M2Xvn W/ XML2 U3 PDTc Direct Drive (Both 4 mode driver and single mode only are direct drive) :thumbsup: 





*


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 8, 2014)

How much does the vn light cost?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 8, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> How much does the vn light cost?



There are several options. I sent him mine which is actually more expensive. Since I got a super discounted price on the stock light it equaled out!.

Link below:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393104-M2Xvn-High-Quality-Budget-Thrower


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good improvement on the light! If I didn't already have the stock version, I would seriously consider buying one from him.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 8, 2014)

It cost me ~ $70 for all the improvements w/ a stock light I only paid $71 for!


*2) +$25 LED copper heatsink sand flat and buff shinny + new arctic silver thermal compound, **larger LED wires, switch and spring mod**

3) +$5 "V54" hand engraved 


5) +$15 You pick LED upgrade: XML2 PDTn, PDTw or U3. U3 is brightest and is most cool white

6) +$5 Blue rubber boot: larger press area, thick material, higher sensitivity, better looks 

7) + $20 Single Mode Only 

*


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 11, 2014)

Still not available here in Netherlands Europe.

Somebody, who know, when its available here?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 11, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Still not available here in Netherlands Europe.
> 
> Somebody, who know, when its available here?



Shipment from Olight has shipped 5 dec. to Olight distributor here.
Shipping normally takes around 2 weeks, but can take longer now because of holidays.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 22, 2014)

The 18650 extender from Banggood works very well on the M2X-UT Javelot. 


Joe Talmadge said:


> With any luck, they introduce a 2x18650 body down the line, since 8.4V is already supported. My buddies and I were just looking for a good long-range light, preferably with an interface that both provides momentary, and does not progress the light mode with each press. This one nails that!


----------



## gsteve (Dec 23, 2014)

love this light , not too spotty at all.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 23, 2014)

Going Gear now has the extenders in stock. Since I like the longer body better, I'll get the extender and put my M3X back together.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 23, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Going Gear now has the extenders in stock. Since I like the longer body better, I'll get the extender and put my M3X back together.


 I just searched GG high and low and could not find the M2X extender. The only one they have is for the S15 and a Rofis ext.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 23, 2014)

http://goinggear.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=m2x


Capolini said:


> I just searched GG high and low and could not find the M2X extender. The only one they have is for the S15 and a Rofis ext.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Pics and story are originally posted on a Chinese forum. Found it on a flashlight FB-page. In the first picture it looks like it uses the extender. Though specs show it should handle 2x 18650 batteries, this Chinese user has a burned led:


----------



## Taz80 (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been using mine with 2 18500's since i got it (Dec 8th) with no problems. Although I don't generally run it on high for long periods of time. It's a great spotter light for seeing between objects or through snow and rain.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is a picture of my TN32's LED from a thread I started in January 2014. It was ~2 weeks old! This had proper battery configuration. 

I guess my point is there is no way to tell exactly WHY and HOW that happened to the M2X? Did he verify anything in his story? Also from that first picture I have no visual verification that it has an extender,,,,,,,,,,again, even so, how do we know that is the cause?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Here is a picture of my TN32's LED from a thread I started in January 2014. It was ~2 weeks old! This had proper battery configuration.
> 
> I guess my point is there is no way to tell exactly WHY and HOW that happened to the M2X? Did he verify anything in his story? Also from that first picture I have no visual verification that it has an extender,,,,,,,,,,again, even so, how do we know that is the cause?


When you look at the first pic, you can see the knurling extends where the engraving is and there is no tactical grip ring. In order to use the extender, you have to remove the tactical grip ring.

I've no further information on this, since I only know what somebody else, not the original user, posted this on Facebook. I know Olight says it handles max 8.4V, so it should work fine with 2x 18650. It's just a heads up


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 9, 2015)

It works fine with 2 18650 batteries. Olight confirmed it, and I tried it.


kj2 said:


> When you look at the first pic, you can see the knurling extends where the engraving is and there is no tactical grip ring. In order to use the extender, you have to remove the tactical grip ring.
> 
> I've no further information on this, since I only know what somebody else, not the original user, posted this on Facebook. I know Olight says it handles max 8.4V, so it should work fine with 2x 18650. It's just a heads up


----------



## andrew2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Love this Olight flashlight,but can't imagine it can reach 800 meter distance with only one 18650 battery.


----------



## xdayv (Feb 9, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Love this Olight flashlight,but can't imagine it can reach 800 meter distance with only one 18650 battery.



Fortunately, it does!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is the response from Olight regarding the dark spot around the LED:

*The earlier light source of M2X-UT used CREE XM-L2 LED. We improve light – concentrating effect through removing an optical lens on the LED surface.*

*The method of removing silica gel on LED surface by OLIGHT (first generation)*
The silica gel on LED surface is an optical lens; OLIGHT adopts chemical method to remove silica gel on LED surface. After that, we will clean and stove the LED. Then we will paste LED by SMT and assembly it. (First generation method)

*The reason of the LED with black spot:*
The black spot around the LED illuminant body is the metal surface is oxidized; the reason of this issue is that the protection coating of LED electrode surface is broken. This protection coating is very thin and also it is not very sticky with the metal conductor, the protection coating maybe falling off or scratching by slightly touching. During the process of OLIGHT removing silica gel on LED surface, it has caused physical damage to the protection coating, and add the LED is used under the long time high temperature, result that the metal part on the protection coating will be oxidized by air and vapor, and the oxidation material will occur black spot on the LED conductor surface.

*The Influence of those black spot:*
LED illuminant body is located in the bottom of the yellow area, and the black spot come out is because of the conductor surface is oxidized. So it doesn’t influence LED luminous flux, lighting effect and color temperature, also doesn’t influence the lighting function.

*The follow-up improvement of LED encapsulation:*
OLIGHT has improved the method of removing silica gel on LED, after the LED by SMT, then removing the silica gel. Another will encapsulate a very thin silica gel coating on the LED, this will protect the LED effective, and at the same time, the color temperature will be improved well.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for that information "Marshall" or GG Employee!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Marshall or whoever's in charge of the forum.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tiresius (Feb 10, 2015)

is it me or did they stripped the emitter from the pcb and placed it directly on a heatsink? i dont see the polarities anymore


----------



## Jvvjvv (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been using mine with (2) 18650's since I got it. Works fine!

Jack


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Olight confirms via email, that the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Mar 27, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Love this Olight flashlight,but can't imagine it can reach 800 meter distance with only one 18650 battery.



read my thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/398967


----------



## redtruck (Mar 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight confirms via email, that the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.



Changes on the fly, good job Olight. Now I'll have to wait for stock to clear to make sure I get the most updated model.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight confirms via email, that the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.



Is it still "DOMELESS"? Just curious.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Is it still "DOMELESS"? Just curious.


Looks on photo that there is a dome on, but not like a normal dome. More flat. See Selfbuilt's M2X review. It's in the comments.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Looks on photo that there is a dome on, but not like a normal dome. More flat. See Selfbuilt's M2X review. It's in the comments.



Thanks,can u post a photo?,,,,,,,,,,,ok,,,,,,,,,,I found the photo,,,,,,,,initially thought it was just comments.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2015)

I doubt very much the XPL will throw more[not even the same] as an XML2 or XPG2. 

If it did, Vinh would have been putting the XPL in my TK61vn,M25C2vn,M2Xvn ect, ect.

They must have changed primarily because of the Greenish tint. They don't have PDT like Vinh!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Mar 28, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight confirms via email, that the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.



I'd love to see some side by side comparisons with the XPL and XML2 but haven't anywhere. Closest I found was Eagletacs own claims on one of their lights with the option for either where they are showing approximately 5% more lumens but 17% more throw with the XPL.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2015)

Have emailed right away yesterday, to check if specs will be the same. Hope to receive an answer on Monday.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2015)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I'd love to see some side by side comparisons with the XPL and XML2 but haven't anywhere. Closest I found was Eagletacs own claims on one of their lights with the option for either where they are showing approximately 5% more lumens but 17% more throw with the XPL.



??? ,,,,,,,,,,XPL W/17% MORE throw??? Don't you mean XML2 w/ 17% more throw?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Have emailed right away yesterday, to check if specs will be the same. Hope to receive an answer on Monday.



Olight tells specs are the same, with this update.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 30, 2015)

protected LED die a step in the right direction


----------



## Capolini (Mar 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight tells specs are the same, with this update.




I doubt that. Not doubting you[your the messenger!],,,,,,,Too bad it is unlikely they will send this version to SB. Maybe a member can measure the new version for comparison?

My guess would be a little more output and less throw.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 30, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> protected LED die a step in the right direction


 
For longevity purposes and for those who don't want maximum throw. Like everything else that is a matter of preference,,,,,,,,wouldn't be mine!


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 30, 2015)

Capolini said:


> For longevity purposes and for those who don't want maximum throw. Like everything else that is a matter of preference,,,,,,,,wouldn't be mine!




well it's a production light w/ a long warranty, not a custom. so there


----------



## Capolini (Mar 30, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> well it's a production light w/ a long warranty, not a custom. so there


 
Well!! They still have the M3X Javelot and M20SX Javelot which are BOTH Domeless,,,,,,,they have that 5 year warranty.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 30, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Well!! They still have the M3X Javelot and M20SX Javelot which are BOTH Domeless,,,,,,,they have that 5 year warranty.



shouldn't be too long before they get this too:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^

I think I have ESP!! I knew that would be your reply!


----------



## Capolini (Apr 2, 2015)

This is a test to see if my TK61vn V4 beam test photo works!


----------



## Instan8er (Apr 7, 2015)

Excited I just picked one up with a charger and 3400mah battery for a cool $100


----------



## swan (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got the new XP-L model , it has a different mcpcb and coated led- i measure it at 155kcd and 920 lumen at 30 secs against my thrunite tn32 at 190kcd. Comes with a black and blue lanyard and same specs except the carry case says Customised cree led not XML2 like earlier ones. The tint is nice for a dedomed light [no toxic green] with a very nice defined hotspot . I can notice a few rings in the beam, but not outside in use. In real terms it is a very intense small thrower which throws like the big tn32.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 8, 2015)

swan said:


> I just got the new XP-L model , it has a different mcpcb and coated led- i measure it at 155kcd and 920 lumen at 30 secs against my thrunite tn32 at 190kcd. Comes with a black and blue lanyard and same specs except the carry case says Customised cree led not XML2 like earlier ones. The tint is nice for a dedomed light [no toxic green] with a very nice defined hotspot . I can notice a few rings in the beam, but not outside in use. In real terms it is a very intense small thrower which throws like the big tn32.



That sounds pretty good. I ended up getting mine modded w/ more throw[~300Kcd] and a nicer tint than stock.

Selfbuilt measured ORIGINAL M2X XML2 Domeless @ 196Kcd. Olight measured it @ 164Kcd.

If I had to choose b/w Original M2X and NEW version, I would probably choose NEW version w/ slightly less throw and nicer tint.


----------



## swan (Apr 8, 2015)

Capolini said:


> That sounds pretty good. I ended up getting mine modded w/ more throw[~300Kcd] and a nicer tint than stock.
> 
> Selfbuilt measured ORIGINAL M2X XML2 Domeless @ 196Kcd. Olight measured it @ 164Kcd.
> 
> If I had to choose b/w Original M2X and NEW version, I would probably choose NEW version w/ slightly less throw and nicer tint.


 Gday Roberto, i was not going to get this model because of the tint and also i dislike twisties, but im glad i did. First thing its much smaller than i imagined and the tints not like selfbuilts pics, about 5000k temp. This little light really punchs light out there and my original plan was to put a xpg2 s2 1d dedomed in it for max throw -but its so good as it is . At start up on a fresh imr i get 1000+ lmn otf and 165-170 kcd till it settles. I saw the comparo pic with your dd m2x and yours is a cannon - remember not long ago anything with 50kcd was considered a massive thrower- with the m2x-ut it does 50kcd+ on the med level , Martin.


----------



## craziplaya21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone know if this is a better thrower than Vinh's new M25C2vnT?


----------



## Ryp (Apr 14, 2015)

craziplaya21 said:


> Anyone know if this is a better thrower than Vinh's new M25C2vnT?



Not even close.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 14, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Not even close.



Absolutely correct! Even if the M2X is ~196Kcd[Selfbuilt] . 

There was a typographical error on the M25C2vn,,,,,,,the "T" was removed at Vinhs request,anyway if your talking about the M25C2vn here are those numbers:"

*Eagle Tac M25C2vn XPG2 PDT*
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on 
[email protected] 30 sec
Throw - 343,000 lux

If your talking about the NEWEST Turbo head version,,,,,,,,,,blows it away by even more,as it should w/ that sized head, reflector, current boost,,it is modded!


*Eagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XML2 PDT*
Sony vtc5
[email protected] turn on 
[email protected] 30 sec
814 high
578 mid
170 low
53 low2
Throw - 580,000 lux


----------



## Kozy (Apr 15, 2015)

This looks good, Olight


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 30, 2015)

Capolini said:


> ??? ,,,,,,,,,,XPL W/17% MORE throw??? Don't you mean XML2 w/ 17% more throw?



I have no experience comparing the lights side by side. I just crunched the numbers from eagletacs website. 

On the technical specs page on the T25C2 here are the latest comparisons:

Lumens:
- XML2 U2 965 ANSI
- XP-L V5 1010 ANSI (about a 5% increase)

Lux
- XML2 U2 17,200
- XP-L V5 18,900 (about a 10% increase)

I have no idea if those numbers are accurate. I just mentioned it because it was the only occurrence I was aware of with the same manufacturer on the same webpage giving specs for identical lights with the exception of the emitter. I got the 17% a while back from another light but can't remember which now. The T25C2 is the only one I could find now with specs for both.

Meanwhile I'm enjoying my Vinh modded S200C2Vn PDT with Vinh driver that I'm thinking isn't putting out quite as much throw as the Javelot but almost and I actually EDC it!


----------



## akhyar (Jul 24, 2015)

It's back to $66 at GB for a limited time, if anyone is interested


----------



## Hammerdown (Jul 24, 2015)

Can the NEW M3X only run on 2 cells? Don't like the extend tube variation.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 24, 2015)

Hammerdown said:


> Can only run the NEW M3X on 2 cells?



Yup! 2 cells 18650 with extender, or 3x CR123 cells without extender.
The main reason why I prefer the shorter body of M2X.


----------



## Hammerdown (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah I gotta have the single but that new m23 looks cool


----------



## akhyar (Jul 24, 2015)

Hammerdown said:


> Yeah I gotta have the single but that new m23 looks cool



Agree with you that the new M23 sure looks nice, but if you need the throw, it can't beat the M2X-UT or the M3X-UT.
Instead of M23, maybe you can also look at the new Fenix TK16


----------



## Hammerdown (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't know anything about fenix tk16


----------



## radiopej (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll be receiving a TK16 soon, so I can compare a few lights. The M2X will easily outthrow it though. The M23 seems like a good middle ground.

The tint on my M2X is pretty green on low. When you put it on high that mostly goes away


----------



## HEDP (Aug 2, 2015)

Any reviews on this light?


----------



## akhyar (Aug 2, 2015)

Quite plenty online, google it or in youtube as well, as the light has been in the market for more than half a year


----------



## radiopej (Aug 3, 2015)

HEDP said:


> Any reviews on this light?


Selfbuilt has a really good one in this forum.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 31, 2015)

I didn't really want to start a new thread for this, but I originally considered the M2X and then the M3X-UT until I recently started noticing the M2Xvn. The M3X-UT seems longer than what I'd like as I'd like the short length of a single 18650. I see that Vinh is offering 2 emitter options for this light, but I think an XP-L HI 5000K would be a nice option. Maybe not quite as throwy as the XP-G2 but brighter? 

For those of you that have the M2Xvn, any regrets or any reason not to get this light? The only thing I see it missing from the M3X-UT is the nice little voltage light on the side which isn't a necessity for me. Thanks all.


----------



## RCLumens (Aug 31, 2015)

Greetings all. Am wondering if anyone has put a diffuser on the m2x? Obviously for the purpose of using it also as a more general light?? Would love any feedback as $15 fire a diffuser is a lot cheaper than buying another light. Cheers


----------



## chumley (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi RCLumens, I Put the 60mm Olight diffuser on the M2x and found that it turned into a smooth flood beam. It is an inexpensive way to get more utility from a very tight beam.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you chumly, that makes perfect sense and thank you!!


----------

